# Aus Java Anwendung wird Applet



## Gast (27. Mrz 2006)

Vielleicht ne banale Frage,

aber kann man aus JEDER Java-Anwendung ein Java Applet machen, oder gibt es da Einschränkungen ??

Mein schlaues Buch schreibt so etwas wie " Eine grafische Java Anwendung (d.h., eine Anwendung die das AWT verwendet...lässt sich leich in ein Applet umwandeln)

Hört sich in meinen Ohren so an als ob es sonst nicht so einfach geht. (Swing, etc...) ???


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Mrz 2006)

Nein, nicht aus jeder. Das ist teils schon implementierungsbedingt, teils hat es auch mit den eingeschränkten Zugriffsrechten eines Applets zu tun.


----------



## Gast (27. Mrz 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort !!!


Aber Swing kann man auch verwenden oder ??

Habe folgendes in meiner JavaAnwendung:


```
import javax.swing.AbstractAction;
import javax.swing.ImageIcon;
import javax.swing.JColorChooser;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;
import javax.swing.JToolBar
import javax.imageio.ImageIO;
import javax.swing.JComponent;
```

Also  JFrame wird ersetzt durch JApplet, wenn ichs richtig verstehe !?


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Mrz 2006)

Das reicht nicht. Ein Applet beerbt andere Klassen und überschreibt andere Methoden.


----------

